# Christian Lassen screensavers



## Surfmom66 (Mar 24, 2009)

Here are a few Christian Lassen paintings I've made into screensavers to share.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Love them. I live in Florida and they are perfect for here. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

Thank You. They are absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Breathtaking beautiful. Thank you!


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

Surfmom66 said:


> Here are a few Christian Lassen paintings I've made into screensavers to share.


Very nice. I like the dolphons and the tiger best.


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks for your hard work- these are great

Lynn L


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

wow! fantastic............


----------



## beachgrl (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks!!! I have loved Lassen for forever.  We visited his studio when we vacationed on the islands.  Funny thing is that here in Norfolk, VA. we have one of his murals that he painted on the side of a building.  Thanks again for sharing these.


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

Thank you!  I have put several of these on my Kindle.  I especially love all the ones with dolphins.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Wow, just came across these, they are really nice!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

How did I miss these? They're GORGEOUS! Love Lassen (and Wyland)

These are all going on my Kindle right now this very second.


----------



## Surfmom66 (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks all. I'm glad you like Lassen as much as I do. Looking at some Wyland art pieces too, just haven't found any to convert for the Kindle...yet.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Here's a Wyland...


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I used to spend my high school spring break in Laguna Beach every year. My parents could almost always find me in his art gallery.

Jason, thanks for the Wyland.


----------

